# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực >  Quán ăn khuất nẻo mà ngon - quan an ngon

## yeuhanoi

*Không nằm ngay mặt phố, cũng chẳng ở khu chợ đông đúc, những quán này chỉ nằm trong các con ngõ nhỏ, đôi khi phải mất công rẽ ngoằn ngoèo mới tới, thế mà đây vẫn là tụ điểm ăn uống rất "xôm" của dân Hà Thành.*

*1. Quán Kiên chim ở Khương Thượng*

Có người từng nói vui rằng "Mò được quán này chẳng khác nào Tôn Ngộ Không đi thỉnh kinh". Quả vậy, muốn tìm dễ dàng nhất thì bạn phải đi phố Tôn Thất Tùng, rẽ vào một ngõ nhỏ (số 10), đi dọc theo một con mương, rồi sau đó mất công cua vài bận, hỏi han vài hồi thì mới có thể tìm ra được quán Kiên Chim.

Quán nổi tiếng bởi ít nơi nào như ở đây có đủ bộ các món về chim như thế. Nào chim sẻ, chim cu, chim bồ câu... được chế biến thành các món rán, món nướng, rang muối... Tuy nhiên, tên tuổi quán còn được nhắc đến nhờ một thứ đặc sản khác. Đó là các món côn trùng độc đáo như ve sầu, châu chấu, dế mèn, nhộng ong... Nghe tên hơi "ghê ghê" nhưng những món này thường được làm ở dạng chiên giòn, bỏ thêm chút ớt với lá chanh cho thơm nên ăn cũng khá lạ miệng và thú vị.

Quán này còn phục vụ khá nhiều loại rượu nên đây cũng là một địa chỉ quen thuộc của quí anh thích lai rai nhậu.

Về giá cả, vì nằm trong ngõ sâu, không phải thuê mặt bằng nên trước đây quán Kiên chim có mức giá tương đối mềm. Tuy nhiên, đến nay, nhiều người nhận định rằng quán đã bị "phiêu bạt" theo cơn bão giá, nên đồ ăn tại đây giờ cũng khá "chát" chứ không còn hợp lí như xưa.

_Món côn trùng_

_Quán Kiên chim đã nằm trong ngõ sâu hun hút nhưng cùng chẳng thèm có biến hiệu ngoài... một chiếc lồng chim cũ nát để làm dấu hiệu nhận biết_

>>_ Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán Kiên chim_

*2. Quán ốc Bà Lương phố Trường Chinh*

Cũng khá gần với quán Kiên Chim nhưng để "lùng" quán ốc Bà Lương, khách không phải mất công nhiều như thế. Chỉ cần tìm đến ngõ Khương Thượng nằm trên phố Trường Chinh, đi thẳng một đoạn, rồi rẽ phải là nhìn ra quán ốc Bà Lương gia truyền.

Đã có thâm niên hơn 40 năm, quán được biết đến là địa chỉ đầu tiên cũng như hiếm hoi có bán món lẩu ốc độc đáo. Bên cạnh đó, nem ốc, chả ốc, chả ốc cuốn lá lốt, ốc chuối đậu cũng đều là những "món tủ" của quán. Với mức giá vừa tầm: lẩu ốc khoảng 300.000 -350.000 đồng/nồi, các món khác là 50.000 đồng/đĩa, quán được dân công sở quanh đây khá chuộng. Buổi trưa là giờ cao điểm nhất, phòng nào phòng nấy chật cứng người, khói lẩu bốc nghi ngút. Bởi vậy, nếu muốn hẹn hò, tụ tập nhau ăn uống ở quán ốc Bà Luơng vào tầm này, khách thường phải "book" từ sớm để tránh tình trạng "cháy" chỗ ngồi.

_Món lẩu ốc rất được dân công sở rất chuộng_


_Treo biển "Nhà hàng" nhưng nơi đây không những nằm trong ngõ nhỏ mà mặt tiền cũng chẳng mấy đẹp mắt._

>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Quán Ốc Bà Lương_

*3. Bánh đúc nóng Lê Ngọc Hân*

Đã thành thói quen, hàng chục năm nay, cứ nhắc đến bánh đúc nóng thì hầu hết mọi người đều chỉ ngay đến số 8 Lê Ngọc Hân. Ở đó có một cái ngõ bé xíu, khách đến ăn phải gửi xe bên ngoài rồi lững thững đi bộ chừng vài chục mét, lúc đó mới thấy quán bánh đúc nóng nổi tiếng nhất Hà Nội này. Nó "lừng lẫy" không chí bởi có bán bánh đúc nóng ngon mà còn vì giá cả món ăn cũng rất học sinh - sinh viên. Chả thế mà cái ngõ số 8 Lê Ngọc Hân bình thường vốn vắng vẻ nhưng cứ chiều đến thì nhộn nhịp đông vui hẳn lên nhờ những tốp thanh niên đi lót dạ buổi chiều với bánh đúc nóng.

Có tiếng nhiều năm nay rồi nhưng gần đây, quán cũng bắt đầu nhận được nhiều lời nhận xét không mấy tích cực như thiếu vệ sinh, chất lượng món ăn đi xuống, đắt hơn, "mix" đồ bừa bãi... Tuy nhiên, bất chấp việc vị trí xấu và những nhận xét mất điểm trên, quán vẫn có lượng khách đáng nể.

_Bánh đúc nóng_

_Ngõ nhỏ dẫn vào tiệm bánh đúc nóng "khét tiếng" nhất Hà Nội_

>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán Bánh Đúc nóng Lê Ngọc Hân_

*4. Chè bobochacha phố Cửa Bắc*

Không chỉ có các quán ăn "nặng đô" hay món mặn, đôi khi chỉ một bát chè con con ngọt mát cũng khiến nhiều dân Hà Thành phải cất công mò mẫm vào ngõ sâu. Chè bobochacha phố Cửa Bắc là một ví dụ.

Cách đây khoảng chục năm, quán chè bobochacha thực ra cũng nằm ở vị trí "đắc địa", ngay đầu một ngõ lớn (ngõ 92) trên phố Cửa Bắc. Hồi đó, quán chè này kết hợp với tiệm thịt xiên nướng bên cạnh đã rất được lòng các khách xì tin. Nhưng không hiểu vì lí do gì, hai nhà bỗng nhiên "trở mặt", nảy sinh tranh chấp, rồi quán chèbị "bắn" tít vào trong ngõ. Dù đi bộ không xa hơn mấy nhưng khách vẫn phải mất đôi lần rẽ nữa và nhìn biển chỉ dẫn thì mới tìm lại được quán chè bobochacha yêu thích.

Tuy nhiên, kì lạ là từ ngày chui vào chỗ khuất, quán lại càng đông khách hơn. Đối tượng khách hàng cũng được mở rộng phạm vi, không chỉ còn là những cô cậu học trò mà còn có cả sinh viên hay dân văn phòng mê ăn vặt cùng tìm đến quán. Có lẽ bởi so với các món chè khác ở Hà Nội thì bobochacha khá lạ, không hề đụng hàng. Có 3 loại chè là: đen, trắng và hoa quả, hương vị dễ ăn, dìu dịu, thanh mát mà giá cả thì hợp túi tiền với dân teen.

_Chè đen của quán_

_Biển chỉ dẫn quán chè bobochacha_

_Cùng khám phá các quán ăn ở Hà Nội - cac quan an o Ha Noi

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại tour du lịch Hà Nội - tour du lich Ha Noi

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào du lịch Hà Nội - du lich Ha Noi_

----------


## ipad

Đúng là một HN đời thường

----------


## giangcanon

hà nội vẫn chật chội từ trước đến nay! bí hiểm nữa

----------


## rose

trông cái món côn trùng ghê ghê thế nào ý

----------

